# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  For all you pacman lovers show us your pacman frogs

## BG

Here are mine

----------


## jjas12475

is that the best way to keep pacman frogs in a tank with a littel water?

----------


## BG

I took the pictures while they were soaking in the tub outside  in the sun for a little bit they love it  :Cool:

----------


## Devonte's Phat Frogs

[IMG]http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k592/devonte151/Snapbucket/03c8ab18-orig.jpg[/This is my female ornate and my new baby

----------


## BG

Come on guys where are all you pacman keepers show us your stuff

----------


## will4real



----------


## demeteraurion

> 


Wow your frog and mine could be twins!  He's gotten a bit fatter though and he looks more like yours but the flash is very bright

----------


## bruster

heres mine not sure of the sex tho.

----------



----------


## BG

:Big Applause: You guys have some hot color morph albino  pacman frogs ,Like the red one and the other ones have some cool contrasts of yellows  and not just pale albinos you see in petco great job choosing them

----------


## aquaplayer



----------

joshua123

----------


## Devonte's Phat Frogs



----------


## Raya



----------

123nave

----------


## nickc



----------


## RibbitSrUs

I just sold all these guys yesterday  :Frown:  But here is what i had minus a couple

----------



----------


## MeTree

Great job on the pics, guys! Let me add Malcolm my 4 month old _C.cranwelli_ to the bunch.  :Smile:

----------


## LizardMama

My little 3 (?) month old Pacman Frog Octavian. 




I love my little froglet  :Frog Smile:

----------


## yama

Most Impressive Pics you guys Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Sprout

This is my Pacman, Sprout! Fairly old picture, he's nearly three times as big now!

----------


## Greg M

Here's my female green Cranwell's - we named her Ralph after the character on "The Simpsons" before we knew she was a she. Also known as "she who is not to be pestered" by my son and cat... BIG girl, bad temper! We also have a large male Ornate named Homer, who is remarkably sweet and agreeable by contrast... This is just her cleaning cage...

----------

Casc

----------


## BG

:Frog Surprise: Wow and I mean wow not one ugly colored pacman out there, they all look awesome  I'm so jealous lol.and they all have there own personality and character who ever don't have one or any type of frog is missing out and they knock on the green type when they grow they loose there green but thats OK cause other colors come out in a unique way makes me want to go out and look for one .You guys are no joke thats for shore BTW thanks for sharing your babies with us

----------


## BG

That is so kewl thats the red type and the little guy is the green type  :Cool:

----------


## BG

I want to get a red albino but how do they look when they reach adulthood any pics?

----------


## BG

you guys have some kewl frogs out there hope  to see some more of your pacs

----------


## tikonides

Nice pacman frogs ! I'll try to take a pic when I get one soon  :Cool:

----------


## hanhaoran

here's our baby mona - probably THE most acrobatic pacman frog ever  :Smile: 



more pic in her album.

----------


## Griffin

*RibbitSrUs's* last 2 pictures of the one pacman is gorgeous look at the patterns and color,looks like it was painted on.beautiful

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> here's our baby mona - probably THE most acrobatic pacman frog ever 
> 
> 
> 
> more pic in her album.


@ Han Hoaran: very nice frog! But what is on her head?

----------


## BG

[QUOTE=Greg M;69119]Here's my female green Cranwell's - we named her Ralph after the character on "The Simpsons" before we knew she was a she. Also known as "she who is not to be pestered" by my son and cat... BIG girl, bad temper! We also have a large male Ornate named Homer, who is remarkably sweet and agreeable by contrast... This is just her cleaning cage... 

Attachment 14538[/Nice i thought it was a ornateQUOTE]

----------


## BG

very funny and cute


> here's our baby mona - probably THE most acrobatic pacman frog ever 
> 
> 
> 
> more pic in her album.

----------


## BG

Is that it thats all the pacman frog keepers out there, I would love to see more pics

----------


## hanhaoran

> @ Han Hoaran: very nice frog! But what is on her head?


that's a pebble from the water part of her earlier tank.  :Smile: 

btw we just redid her tank. view the picture post or the album for more pics!

----------


## froggyfiend

my pacman who i got yesterday not sure what sex it is yet

----------


## Joe9252

here my little guy

----------


## Guenhwyvar

Emery Jr; I call him Jr for short. He's a spunky thing!
 You can see more pictures in my thread^^

----------


## BG

I'm getting one tommarrow should have pics soon

----------


## whiffer01

> 


wow, thats a lot of pacmans

----------

123nave

----------


## BG

I counted 17 frogs but i think theres some one else on the site that has 40 pacman frogs

----------


## hanhaoran

> wow, thats a lot of pacmans


are you a breeder?
all those boxes seem awfully small, reminds me very much of the chinese pet markets here, where they sell them in those boxes too...

----------

Hypnofrog

----------


## BG

In Asia thats how they keep the pacmanfrogs i guess they just do waer changes and in some parts its warm and they dont need a heat source

----------


## hanhaoran

doesn't look like a very nice or natural way to keep them...    :Frown: 

i bought mine in that kinda box too, but never thought of using that for anything else than bringing the little guy home to a nicer, larger tank...

but then again, i have seen the craziest things when it come to pet keeping - asia is full of mysteries  :Smile:    still i feel sorry for those frogs  :Frown:

----------

Hypnofrog

----------


## BG

pacman frogs don't really need a big space but they must be comfy they need a wet spot,a dry,and  in between and also alot of coco fiber and a little organic potting soil and also temps are important as i just found out

----------


## pyxieBob

Here is Senor Froggy, He is Fantasy Hybrid

----------

123nave

----------


## BG

Bobby i love the bright green version on this guy.  Is he  from Jelas  phibs frogs


> Here is Senor Froggy, He is Fantasy Hybrid

----------


## pyxieBob

Nope, I got him from a local pet shop here in Spokane Washington. I love his green also. Found a nice albino Im getting tomorrow too


> Bobby i love the bright green version on this guy. Is he from Jelas phibs frogs

----------


## BG

Oh no don't tell me that .  I have my eyes on one   at a pet store by my job  tomorrow. He is   light green and pink  markings , lol


> Nope, I got him from a local pet shop here in Spokane Washington. I love his green also. Found a nice albino Im getting tomorrow too

----------


## pyxieBob

which part are you refurring to me not telling you BG? 


> Oh no don't tell me that . I have my eyes on one at a pet store by my job tomorrow. He is light green and pink markings , lol

----------


## BG

Bobby about you getting another pacman cause im about to do the same. lol

----------


## Tree Frog

Some great colours - and some big ones. Heres mine:

----------


## BG

> some great colours - and some big ones. Heres mine:


they grow so fast.

----------


## 69hemicuda

Here's mine, he is 3 months old. When I brought him home he was the size of a nickle.

----------


## BG

Come guys lets see your true albinos or other crazy color morph pacmans you have hiding on us,lol.

----------


## BG

Here are my new pacs i picked up on 9/11. Sad date, but this little guys mademy day happy.  Also my new pacman i got a few weeks ago.

----------


## BG

Com'on guys put your packmans in the hall of fame. Lets see your new head turners. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ebenezer Frothingham

> Here are mineAttachment 14232Attachment 14233



what beauties! I thought though if kept together they would try and eat each other. is it safe if they are of equal size?

----------


## Ebenezer Frothingham

> Here are my new pacs i picked up on 9/11. Sad date, but this little guys mademy day happy.  Also my new pacman i got a few weeks ago.



Gorgous frogs! How many pacmans do you have? Do they all have individual personailties?

----------


## BG

QUOTE=Ebenezer Frothingham;77635]Gorgous frogs! How many pacmans do you have? Do they all have individual personailties?[/QUOTE] Oh absalutly. They all like to eat. They are not kept together. I keep them in a draw system.  Each piece has 3 draws. The y Re kept separately.

----------


## tikonides

> Here is Senor Froggy, He is Fantasy Hybrid


pyxie bob that's one badass green fantasy frog you got there by far my fav

----------


## Poly

> 


Do you keep those two in the same tank?

----------


## IvoryReptiles

We breed so there is NO way to post ALL of the pics I have! But I will try to show an assortment of the animals we have and are breeding. The containers you are seeing are either soaking bins or feeding bins.


First 2 pics are Pudding, our Main Male Breeder. Pics 3&4 are his mate Jello. All other photos are of their offspring.
We have gotten 7 spawning from them in the last 3 years. 






A few more frogs and tadpoles as well. The tads pictured with the quarter are all from the same spawning, just wanting to show the diversity in sizes. Hope you enjoy!

----------

123nave, Hypnofrog

----------


## BG

I love your trio. Great looking pacs.  Are they for sale.lol

----------


## JimO

I keep mostly dart frogs, but have always wanted a pacman.  When I saw this one in Daytona last month, I had to get him.  I love the red mixed in with the green.  He was already the size of a half dollar when I got him.  At first he didn't eat much, but now that he has settled down, he's taking crickets dusted with supplements.  I plan to try earthworms next since he turns his nose up at mealworms and other beetle larvae.

----------


## IvoryReptiles

We do have frogs for sale, but NOT our breeders.....LOL

JimO, that is a nice Ornate! We have an adult Male Ornate also and are looking for a mate for him.



Ain't he handsome?

----------


## BG

I wish you were just a block away.lol

----------


## IvoryReptiles

Well BG, if you're ever in the Soth Texas area, give us a call......you'd be more than welcome to come visit!

----------


## Heather

Great looking frogs  :Smile:

----------


## gundam009283

thought i might wanna show off Diggy a little :Stick Out Tongue: 
i still have no idea how he digs up my bromeliads that's twice his size...but no more live plant for him :Mad:

----------


## BG

Thats funny. they're like lil  bulldouzers . They actaully doing good to the earth shifting the dirt as they dig in. And don't forget they fertilize it too.lol

----------


## BG

Come guys put your pacman frogs in the hall of fame of pacman. Lets see your pics. :Smile:  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Heather

The pictures are kinda dark, but this is my baby Tank  :Smile: .

----------


## BG

Heather by the look of the last pic he's going to be a brightly colored cranwelli. I like him you wana trade.lol

----------


## Heather

Lol! Thanks! He's so cute! He's a feisty little stinker too. That's why I like him  :Smile: . And a good eater. You're right though, got to watch the fingers, lol! I fed him some wax worms today. He gave a quick jump to me and made me jump too  :Big Grin: . I do like T's albino but he won't trade me either. I've just got to keep my new little guy. He's just too cool  :Smile: . Hee hee!

----------


## BG

T has to put his lil guy on here. He must be busy. I haven't seen him on here lately

----------


## Heather

He's not far. I'll ask him.

----------


## Heather

He's been a little busy. His little guy is doing well and eating good. I love his markings. He's so bright and colorful! He's lucky!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Your frogs are really pretty too.

----------


## moghue

heres is mine Attachment 18103Attachment 18104

----------


## tikonides

Here is Big Mac my albino pac, got him 5 days ago and already eating 1" crickets










sorry for the horrible pics, I took em with my phone

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> thought i might wanna show off Diggy a little
> i still have no idea how he digs up my bromeliads that's twice his size...but no more live plant for him


Pacs are strong frogs Lol! I can see the little guy digging up bigger plants.

----------


## gundam009283

he hopped around it the first time he see it...he LOVE it so much
and then the next morning I find the poor bromeliads laying on it's side and Diggy is hiding at the other end of the tank.

----------


## BG

Lol. I would love to post a new pacman on this thread. I'm getting that fealing again. Wanting a new frog.lol i might get onw on Oct 15,or23..lol

----------


## Sprout

The second pic of Big Mac is so cute!

----------


## Heather

I love seeing all the different colors and patterns in everyones pac's. T, Big Mac's colors are so bright and pretty. Just love him  :Smile: . Of course, I'm a bit partial to albinos  :Smile: . Great job with him, btw. You're a great dad! Lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BG

The nice thing is they keep on changing as the grow.lol This is nice every one  post their pacman now and they can post down the road and compare them in color.

----------


## tikonides

thanks for the comments !

----------


## BG

:Big Grin: Any time T you know once you get your first pacman. I don't want to say whats next.lol  The problem is ,they come in so many colors and patterns. Oh oh.

----------


## tikonides

You read my mind ! lol I will definitely pick up more of these guys in the future lol maybe in a month ? Lol

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Any time T you know once you get your first pacman. I don't want to say whats next.lol  The problem is ,they come in so many colors and patterns. Oh oh.


CRANWELLIS ORNATES ALBINOS OH MY! Lol!

----------


## BG

Sounds like part of a good song.lol Now can you comlete all the lyrics.lol


> CRANWELLIS ORNATES ALBINOS OH MY! Lol!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Sounds like part of a good song.lol Now can you comlete all the lyrics.lol


Lol! I would if I could.

----------


## Heather

Lol! (lions, and tigers, and bears)
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Look at this cutie at the mall. Might just have to rescue him too, lol!

----------


## 2oh1

Normal brown  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

It makes me want to buy a full rainbow of them, lol! Great frogs!

----------


## Sublime

> Look at this cutie at the mall. Might just have to rescue him too, lol!


Is that a temporary holding tank for him?  I hope so, because that is a disaster.  Looks like a Cranwelli x Cornuta hybrid (Fantasy Frog), from the picture.

----------


## Heather

Sublime, 

No! That's the sad part! It's at the place I just rescued my baby from. They are clueless there. 

 He is a fantasy frog  :Smile: . 

Here is their other pac. Perhaps I should make them a care sheet for their employees to take care of these poor babies. I'd rescue them both but I just spent a bundle and there's another $80 of frogs there.

----------


## Sublime

> Sublime, 
> 
> No! That's the sad part! It's at the place I just rescued my baby from. They are clueless there. 
> 
>  He is a fantasy frog . 
> 
> Here is their other pac. Perhaps I should make them a care sheet for their employees to take care of these poor babies. I'd rescue them both but I just spent a bundle and there's another $80 of frogs there.


That's a C. Ornata, pick them all up Heather!  Haha I'm just messing that's a lot of your time and effort to take care of the frogs you already have.  Sad though the poor living conditions.  I would say pick up the fantasy frogs; they can be a little bit of a hard time feeding (That awesome trait inherited from the C. Cornuta), but the elongated horns and pattern make them pretty unique.  You should definitely send a letter of recommendation or inform the staff working there with your knowledge of pacmans gained from this forum  :Stick Out Tongue: .  Or that care sheet is a good idea as well.

----------


## Sublime

Scratch out letter of recommendation, I don't even know why i put that, it doesn't apply.  Lol.

----------


## BG

> Is that a temporary holding tank for him?  I hope so, because that is a disaster.  Looks like a Cranwelli x Cornuta hybrid (Fantasy Frog), from the picture.


Thats a green orange morph.

----------


## Heather

Beautiful little fellas!

 It's a shame these pet stores aren't audited more strictly. You can see where the chain reaction of poor care starts. If they provide inadequate care and housing what do you think thru are teaching, or should I say NOT TEACHING their customers. It's very sad. 

I sadly enough was a learn as you go person with my firebelly toads. Leaving the pet store I thought I knew everything I needed to know. I had my toads, my tank, my toads, and their food, and my little care sheet which told me almost nothing. There was so much more to learn and I had no idea. Thank Heavens I was lucky enough to know about fish and the supplementation because my sister had turtles and my brother had an iguana when we were younger. If you don't know that you don't know, then why would you think you needed to know more, lol, right?

I would gladly take them all. It does become a bit costly though. Trust me, lol, over the last few months I have purchased two retf's, their housing supplies, a new 55 gal for them, screen top, a large bookshelf type stand for tidiness, a 10 gal to quarantine my baby RETF until she is big enough to live with stickers, her water bowl and plants, a new overhead canopy light fixture, supplies and plants for my new viv to be. And then I rescued little Tank, my pac, and purchased a 10 gal for him, screen lid, water bowl, side heat pad, substrate, plant...all he needs. It adds up real quick. It's likely been $300+. So, I think I'll stick with what I've got for now. And space becomes an issue. Maybe in the future. We'll see. 

I'd like a fantasy frog in the future, but little Tank is a new experience for me and I am still learning. I want to be sure I'm doing my best for him before I take on the challenge of a fantasy. In due time  :Smile: .

Bad part is...I'm a rescuer. Can't help it. I can't bare to see things harmed. I want to save them all  :Smile: . 

Btw, I love how every shares their photos and stories here. It makes being frog parents even more rewarding. Thanks everyone!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Damian

Are any of those guys for sale that ive see plan on starting some breeding and love the fantasy pacman you have.If you still have any please contact at 770-882-7943 or damian.grant61@yahoo.com thank you ask for Damian.

----------


## MeTree

> Are any of those guys for sale that ive see plan on starting some breeding and love the fantasy pacman you have.If you still have any please contact at 770-882-7943 or damian.grant61@yahoo.com thank you ask for Damian.


If you are looking into breeding than Fantasies aren't for you. They are sterile hybrids.

----------


## BG

The bad part of this hobbie is,its very addicting. People can only care for a number of frogs. You want to make it enjoyable for your self. Two many animals means,alot of work ,and money. You dont want to get carried away. Me personally,i want all the frogs in the world. I try not to get carried away. I'm good for now. I get happy when i see a new frog tho.lol

----------


## Heather

Me too, George  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

George, how many do you have?

----------


## BG

Three,noooot.just kidding. I only have six. 1green,1brown cranwelli,2 ornate,1 colombian horned frog,1 fantacy. I'm missing a nice looking albino tholol.

----------


## Heather

Awe!  :Smile: 

You do have a rainbow of frogs. I love the albinos!  :Smile: 

Do your ornates and fantasy eat well for you?

----------


## BG

Ornates are aggresive eaters.  The cranwelli are greedy eaters. The fantasy are picky eaters ,thanks to their other half. The cranwell eat the most.

----------


## BG

The colombian is not brown or green. Its not like the cranwell. It also has  two tips and  more on each horn. The cranwell have one tip. The ornate have short tip horn. The fantasy have  large horn,cause of the other half again lol

----------


## Devonte's Phat Frogs

Like mrtree said they are sterile well if you are looking to breed i will be breeding my pacs so hopefully will be getting babys i will be breeding ornates and cranwelis and hopefully can get a hold of some wild caught cornutas or cb but if i get sucessful i could sell some to you but if try to breed do alot of research i have begin research over a year and couple of months and have begin talking to a breeder that breeds cranwelis good luck tho

----------


## BG

That would be great. Just remember to breed    from good  stock. This way we dont end up aith bad breeding stock.

----------


## LizardMama

> The bad part of this hobbie is,its very addicting. People can only care for a number of frogs. You want to make it enjoyable for your self. Two many animals means,alot of work ,and money. You dont want to get carried away. Me personally,i want all the frogs in the world. I try not to get carried away. I'm good for now. I get happy when i see a new frog tho.lol


That's how I feel with both lizards (and frogs now). Whenever I go to a petstore now I head straight for the cages. As I'm looking I keep saying "oh isn't he so cute! I'd love to have him" but my brain speaks up and says "you have enough right now and he might not fit into your budget".

----------


## BG

Geese that sounds familiar . I'm trying to think . Yes know i remember that is me. :Big Grin:  Seriously take your time, be selective and due your home work.

----------


## MeTree

I posted this guy in the baby Pacman Frog thread, but he is still a Pacman Frog, baby or adult. I'm posting him here too. It is so great to have a Pacman Frog again!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Albino pac's are my favorite  :Smile: . He's so cute!

----------


## IvoryReptiles

What a cutie MeTree!!

----------


## MeTree

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## BG

He made the hall of fame for pacman.lol


> I posted this guy in the baby Pacman Frog thread, but he is still a Pacman Frog, baby or adult. I'm posting him here too. It is so great to have a Pacman Frog again!

----------


## BG

I know Jessica has a pacman for me soon .lol


> What a cutie MeTree!!

----------


## MeTree

> I know Jessica has a pacman for me soon .lol


Awesome! Are you finally getting an albino? George, I am just curious, do have any plans for breeding Pacman Frogs in the future? I'm just thinking if I had afew nearly mature Pacman Frogs of mixed genders going into winter...... Just wondering.  :Smile:

----------


## FrogsRMe

> Are any of those guys for sale that ive see plan on starting some breeding and love the fantasy pacman you have.If you still have any please contact at 770-882-7943 or damian.grant61@yahoo.com thank you ask for Damian.


Fantasy pacmans are non fertile because they are hybrids. Much like a mule in that case.

----------


## IvoryReptiles

I have a few frogs available.....LOL

But for now, here is a pic of my new "Special" baby. Since we are breeders, the odds say that we will on occasion get an odd animal. Well after about 4000 tadpoles, we have one special one........meet Cyclops everyone.



The missing eye just never developed and we didn't notice it until he emerged. Cyclops is now a pet and will never be bred. I just can't bring myself to cull him/her.........I will make sure Cyclops has a good life.

----------

joshua123

----------


## Devonte's Phat Frogs

will yull have any pretty albino females this winter i wont one for my male

----------


## Heather

Awe! I like Cyclops. He's pretty cool. One of a kind. I'd keep him too.

----------


## trkyhntr

bring back this thread

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Here are a few of mine... Lol
I've got over 30 now.
2 of my samurai bluelines




3 of my caatingas






A female wc cornuta




Male samurai blue




Some of my cranwelli






My huge female ornate named Big Bertha lol






Hope y'all enjoy...

----------


## Eric Buschman

Here's Bulbasaur!


He's named after;

Maybe I should've gotten a blue samurai :P

----------


## Heather

Tank...


Chomper...


Bruiser...


Since this older post came popping up again I thought I'd update.

P.S. ... I miss our buddy George!

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

I love this pic! It looks like he has a huge smile.
He's a fantasy, right?

----------


## Heather

Yes  :Smile: . Thank you! She makes that silly face a lot. Makes you wonder what she's thinking, doesn't it? Lol!

----------


## Heather

I've always loved her facial bone structure since day one  :Smile: . She has always looked like she has chubby cheeks because of it. She has a slight over bite too.

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

She is really nice.
Good to see some fantasies that are fully grown for a change..

----------


## Heather

Thanks  :Smile: .

----------


## connor111699

mine

----------


## trd1215

Here are my two little buddies  :Smile:  not sure on their sex yet.
Super Red Ornate
CB C. Cornuta

----------


## connor111699

LOVE the ornate!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## trd1215

> LOVE the ornate!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you.

----------


## DorkiTimmy

here my Ornate pacman frog  :Big Grin:  Just Got another one today >>>>>>

----------


## Pluke

Ahh, you all have such nice frogs.  :Smile: 

I just took a picture of my albino today, when I get a recent one of my green I'll be sure to post them here. I have never seen a Surinam or a Caatinga in person.. need to bad. >_<

----------


## pacman90

Here is my Nom-Nom, Fantasy i believe.  :Big Grin:

----------

Hypnofrog

----------


## spell925

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum! got these a few weeks ago from someone who couldn't take care of them anymore...

----------


## africanbull



----------


## Heather

> Here is my Nom-Nom, Fantasy i believe. 
> Attachment 40130Attachment 40131Attachment 40132Attachment 40133


Cute! Is your frog named after Om Nom?  :Big Grin: 



 :Smile:

----------


## perfectlypierced

Newest- un-sexed and un-named samurai blue, about an inch in length



Slimer

Day of purchase



This week



Beetle Juice


Day of purchase


Now

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> 


Very interesting colored Fantasy you have. Very nice!

----------


## jonah

my pacman "pogs"

----------


## frogmadmeg

Flump my brown cranwell and peaches my albino

----------


## CHUBBY

Just some of my guys!


























Thanks for looking!

----------


## Locascio

nice frogs are some of thos from mike?

----------


## CHUBBY

> nice frogs are some of thos from mike?


These were individually bought at reptile expos and a local pet store I frequent in Toronto. Though, I do hope to do business with him in soon.

----------


## ab positive bulldogs

ok here is the crew! went from 1 frog to 5 over night! LOL! but I am selling 2 so here are my keepers!

First up my main man Gamatatsu! Fantasy Pacman


Next is my Tan Pacman Gamabunta!


Last but not least is my Ruby Pacman Gamakichi!

----------


## AMKReptiles

a few of mines..

c

----------



----------


## Locascio



----------


## Gagejessie

My Herman

----------

123nave

----------


## Cwcuz2112



----------


## loudan

just got this guy about a month ago, HES A MONSTAR!!! messed up on the order but the terrarium pic is from earlyer and others are new pics

----------


## Joe

what kind of pacman is the brown one at the top and where did you get him/her? (him/her looks so cool)

----------


## GRABibus

My young Albino, Graboule :

----------


## Robbie

wow I like the super red ornate. I'm hoping Yusuke will have one like that when he breeds his ornate again.

----------



----------


## reptileszz

Wow, this is an old thread. Thank you to Baloo for posting in it to bring it to the top again. LOVE all the pics!

Carole

----------


## Robbie

NP. I found it in a kind of weird way. I typed in super red ornate in google and saw a really cute pacman and clicked on the link and it was here.

----------


## dragonfry

Meet Ed my pac man frog. Got her back in august of 1992. That make her a pretty old frog. She's out lived all my other reptile pets. 
Thanks
Fry

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Meet Ed my pac man frog. Got her back in august of 1992. That make her a pretty old frog. She's out lived all my other reptile pets. 
> Thanks
> Fry


21 years old! Very nice! You obviously take gret care of her.

----------


## Jack

Awesome frog and very impressive age. Funny thing is I was drinking monster as I saw the pic. :Big Grin: 

What do you feed her?

----------


## Hypnotic

Great looking frog! Ed is quite a beast and I'm really impressed by the age.

----------


## dragonfry

Ed gets adult mice and when they are available lubber grasshoppers. Most other food she now refuses.

----------


## Jeffww

> Ed gets adult mice and when they are available lubber grasshoppers. Most other food she now refuses.


Wow. You raised him up on vertebrates and grasshoppers? What ratio mice:grasshopper are you feeding?

----------


## dragonfry

When she was tiny i fed her crickets and roaches. But when she got a bit bigger i started on small mice, and insects when she would take them. She's also eaten another pac man frog. (Broke down the divider and devoured him one night) A full grown tokay gecko and once i caught her with an oak toad going down the hatch. ( she use to spend the summers in my iguana enclouser.) Now i just keep her in a long "5' by 14" plexie glass tank.
As an adult i fed her mostly mice and during the summer when lubbers come up in the yard i feed her them. I raise mice. Lubbers are free. During the winter i let her cool down and reduce feeding for several months. I'm in Florida so unless we have a freeze i keep her on my porch.

----------


## obsidianembrace

> if you are looking into breeding than fantasies aren't for you. They are sterile hybrids.


burn!

----------


## LLLReptile

> When she was tiny i fed her crickets and roaches. But when she got a bit bigger i started on small mice, and insects when she would take them. She's also eaten another pac man frog. (Broke down the divider and devoured him one night) A full grown tokay gecko and once i caught her with an oak toad going down the hatch. ( she use to spend the summers in my iguana enclouser.) Now i just keep her in a long "5' by 14" plexie glass tank.
> As an adult i fed her mostly mice and during the summer when lubbers come up in the yard i feed her them. I raise mice. Lubbers are free. During the winter i let her cool down and reduce feeding for several months. I'm in Florida so unless we have a freeze i keep her on my porch.


That is an awesome looking, huge pacman!  With her age, sounds like you have a good routine down for her diet.  

Awesome frog, thanks for sharing! 

-Jen

----------


## Blackcat101

my green pacman frog, Pacmanfroggy

----------


## Bandit Reptiles

My sun kissed Pacman produced by Mike Matson. My SAMURAI Super Apricot produced by Mike Matson.

----------


## li19890807

It's really a monster!

----------


## li19890807

:Big Applause:  :EEK!:  great!

----------


## Bandit Reptiles

Thanks


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Poliwag

fat boi

----------


## Bandit Reptiles

> fat boi


I like the tan around his eyes 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hypnotic

Kualli

----------


## Bink

> Kualli


Kualli is gorgeous!

----------


## Bandit Reptiles

Greedy my 4 spot 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

----------


## ozziesmum

This is Derek, I've no idea what morph he is, s/he's only been with me since saturday so still settling in but s/he's eating and pooing fine and has just been moved into the half way house with proper substrate and a bit more room until s/he grows a bit more.

----------


## Bink

This is Stanley (or Bernice, if he's a lady frog).

----------


## GZMAN22

Meet SLIMER .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikc

this is Packo and he/she is my first frog  :Smile:

----------

Hypnofrog

----------


## RJFrog88

May I ask where is South Texas? I just got my first Pacman yesterday, my best birthday present by far, but the pet store does not usually carry Pacmans. I got lucky. I want to add to the collection once I can get this guy settled in. 


RJ

----------


## Heather

Bruiser, Tank and Chomper

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

Whats going on with Chompers left eye?

----------


## Plovingood

Jeremiah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cjbage

Cedar

----------


## Ryokanfan

Plovingood - A very stately frog ! Nice shot.

----------


## ClydeFrog

Clyde Frog's recent glamour photo shoot....

----------


## MM70531

Here is Jabba

----------


## WinstonChurhill

Winston Churchill the frog

----------


## tictac

Some pictures of my albino. Rescued this beauty from the local pet store as it was kept in a horrible state.
Its been a week since then and she's doing fine....

  


Update on my cornuta. Looks like her feeding respond is only triggered by frogs or fish..she refuses to take crickets or earthworms.

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

Heres my Pepito doing a big swallow after snapping down a bite of pac man food.

----------


## Ryokanfan

TicTac - those Cornuta are stunning frogs !

----------


## CHiNO



----------


## tictac

> TicTac - those Cornuta are stunning frogs !


Thanks man....Yes she is a stunner....

----------


## Zessinna

Henry hiding under the log!

----------


## GZMAN22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GZMAN22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Heather

I love this thread! Keep those photos coming  :Big Grin: .

----------


## katon

Oliver after a soaking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Plovingood

Thought I'd keep the thread alive and post a most recent pic of Jeremiah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ElfDa

Here's my sunburst baby, Hypnotoad! The day I got him. Or her...

Sent from my Coolpad Flo using Tapatalk

----------


## ac85

Half burrow into the soil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GRABibus

My male _Chacoan Horned Frog_, Graboule !



Burried since 1st of December 2013.

----------


## Hypnotic

I'm sharing some of my frogs, don't want to post them all to avoid stretching out the topic too much.  :Smile: 

First off, my male ornate, Bebop. (He still squeaks like a girl, eventhough he's allready 3.1"+)



My latest addition : unnamed, I'm inlove with the side pattern! (fantasy)



My female ornate, Rocksteady. Currently 4" and still appears to be growing at a steady pace.



My female cranwelli, Yaotl. Currently 4.3" and still appears to be growing. God, the appetite on this one. I went down to feeding her twice a week a few weeks ago, and this week she was chasing after my finger during maitenance and now I'm back to feeding her every other day. She stuffs in a good 12 nightcrawlers each time she is fed, regardless of schedule.



And lastly, I'l share my oldest female, Akzayakatl. She is 4.3" and is an adult and should be long done growing now. She fasted for quit a while, but recently started eating again.

----------

ElfDa

----------


## Maishogg

This is Frankman enjoying a worm. Sorry for phone quality.



 also Frankman's back.

----------

ElfDa

----------


## Heather

> This is Frankman enjoying a worm. Sorry for phone quality.
> 
> 
> 
>  also Frankman's back.


Great photo! It's been added to our fb page  :Smile: .

----------

123nave

----------


## Maishogg

Awesome! Glad you guys like him.


Sent from my Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk

----------


## WorldClassFrogCoddler

> Awesome! Glad you guys like him.


He's got a fantastic pattern/color combo going on. He's gonna look amazing when he's fully grown.

All these guys are great, though! Graboule is one of my favorites, Jeremiah looks gigantic and I love him, Bebop and Rocksteady are cool and have the best names ever, TMNT kid for life man!

I'm so jealous of all these amazing frogs! I only have one small guy who is always buried. Can't wait for him to get big and fat!

----------


## Hypnotic

Don't worry about that WorldClassFrogCoddler, if there is one thing these frogs are good at, it's growing. You'l miss the days when your frog was small soon! They grow up so fast... God, I sound like a mother.  :Big Grin:

----------


## cranwelllover

I love FDR he's getting huge!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

123nave, ElfDa

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

Have you weighed FDR and a STV measurement?

----------


## Ellis Carter

This is my new pacman, Hypno  :Smile:  This is my first frog that I just got the other day, the photo was taken right after I put him in his new tank as soon as soon as I arrived home with him/her

----------


## ElfDa

Mr Wimblebottom, my fiance's 4 year anniversary present, in his bath. 

Sent from my Coolpad Flo using Tapatalk

----------


## ElfDa

Mr Wimblebottom is a fantasy frog with a fantastic name. So cute! Being a butt about eating, so far...  

Sent from my Coolpad Flo using Tapatalk

----------


## Evan Spies

here is mine. I do not know what kind or gender though. :Frog Smile: hahaha he looks scared!!!

----------


## CaitlinAnn

Just got this guy today.  :Smile:   I'm calling him chomper.

----------


## Heather

What a cutie! I love albinos  :Smile: . I have a Chomper too  :Smile: .

----------


## Lija

So cute!

----------


## 06cleanxb

Here is my guy about 6 months old just started to switch him to worms. I want an albino one but him and 2 dogs all ready take a lot of time. He use to be brighter seems to be slowly changing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Heather

They tend to change colors as they age, especially if they are housed on coconut fiber.

So cute!

----------


## frogmandan

Camo

----------



----------


## Ornate frog

Old thread but here's my litle boy

----------


## Ornate frog

Mine and yours are twins :P


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

----------


## Evan Spies

Here is my pacman!!!

Sent from my EM543 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lecroixe

Dang, Keropi is getting big. I only got him like, 2-3 months ago max. D: Wow. He seems to be jumping in his water pretty frequently these days, must like bathing on top of my daily mistings.

----------


## Evan Spies

My pacman starves himself some times so it takes time for him to grow!!!

Sent from my EM543 using Tapatalk

----------


## milanie

My little guy, over 7-month old

----------


## A3gilmore

This is my new girl. She's about 3". Looking forward to her potentially doubling in size!

----------


## Evan Spies

Did you know some lights will blind albino pacman frogs in seconds!!! Look it up!!!

Sent from my EM543 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lija

> Did you know some lights will blind albino pacman frogs in seconds!!! Look it up!!!
> 
> Sent from my EM543 using Tapatalk


 Some lights can blind a human in seconds  :Smile:

----------


## Evan Spies

That is true but I ment house lights.

Sent from my EM543 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lecroixe

Keropi is looking good in his new home. I just finally got around to changing his substrate (about three months in, man that stuff was heavy. Was a lot lighter when it didn't soak up all that water). He's currently just roaming around in his new enclosure but I think he likes the hill I made over on his cooler side near the water dish.

----------

Hypnofrog

----------


## frogphibian

Love pacs! They are the funniest frogs! I have an empty Eco terra so hopefully one soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## parathalyn

> 



Nice setup! Are those larger containers with the side vents Exo Terra Breeding Boxes? If so, what size are they? Do you like them?

----------


## Lacant

Here my new pacman not sure what kind he/she or how old place I got her from didn't know to about her. She is about the size of a hand

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Here my new pacman not sure what kind he/she or how old place I got her from didn't know to about her. She is about the size of a hand


Post a picture of her from the front and side. Looks like a slightly reduced pattern C. cranwelli.

----------


## Lacant

Here is front and side best I can get right now only had her for 2 days don't want mess with her to much and stress her out

----------


## pegasus

here are my two while i set up the new viverium for each one. are they both cranwelli?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Attachment 71036Attachment 71037
> Here is front and side best I can get right now only had her for 2 days don't want mess with her to much and stress her out


She's a cranwelli.

----------


## Frogsaurus

Say Hello to my  male C. Ornata named Gobul!









I purchased him this spring and he has grown awfully quickly!  He's only nipped me once since I brought him home.  He's pretty docile so far but he has given me a few scary moments when he leapt for the food in the tongs!  Little guy loves to eat and has provided some fun stories to tell my friends.
  He is my first and only pac-man frog so far!

----------


## albertmiguel16

Feeding time

----------

123nave

----------


## albertmiguel16

Sunburst from Mikes

----------


## WakaWaka

His name is Kirby  :Big Grin:  only if he was pink  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ryan

I recently got this guy in July, His name is Nacho Libre!  :Abnormal: 

Hola!

----------

123nave

----------


## albertmiguel16



----------


## Randy

my frogs

----------


## Jared



----------


## CaitlinAnn

Bath time.  :Smile:

----------


## Pacou

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pacou

This is Pacou she's my first pacman
Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Logan

Tunga, the frog formerly known as Boggy. He's a Samurai Blue Cranwelli. Or, at least I think he's a cranwelli.https://vimeo.com/112582284

----------


## Logan

Here are some more pictures of Tunga.

----------


## Pacou

Pretty pac

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bink82

My new babies have arrived!
1/7/2015
Strawberry Pineapple 

Sunburst

Albino

----------


## IvoryReptiles

Sweet!!!

----------


## mynamesromaine

Yay for frogs! lol

----------


## Nick

Heres my male Cranwelli

----------


## vampyregirl

My pacman frog, Gremlin  :Smile:

----------


## KAWiggy

Here's my little one, Jabba.

----------


## Mace

My brand new fantasy Pac that arrived today, he ate about seven crickets and then settled down in the substrate.

----------


## Pacou

This is another pacman I got he or she has neurological problems but good eater

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bink82

My baby blue has arrived!
1/20/15

----------

123nave, Hypnofrog

----------


## Ryan

Love the little samurai  :Smile:  be sure to take the moss out during feeding though.

----------

123nave

----------


## Bink82

Thanks I really enjoy him! I only use the moss to help with the humidity. I'm really careful when feeding and use tongs.

----------


## pachoulzy

hiya!

this is my chunker, otto. he had just eaten his dinner and had a nice, full belly.


this little one doesn't have an official name, yet. it's just "lil frog" until i can determine its gender.

----------


## Pacou

Well Pacou has a new Neighbor s/he is named Arrow cause s/he tries to eat me every time I feed her so attitude where Pacou is calm and quiet 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jared

This is my sunkissed pacman frog chubbs. She used to have lime green on her back but swapped it for vibrant orange at about 8 months of age.

----------


## Cilicic

Oh GOD beautiful frogs. Gorgeous just gorgeous. My eyes are melting of their beauty...  :Big Grin:

----------


## AbranV

Here's Dumbledor a green pattern less, and yes he really is that bright green! [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Krispy

Heres our babies. Little huey, and the big one(still nameless).

----------


## AbranV

"Little Huey and the Big One" would be an epic name for a band

----------

hydromaestro

----------


## trd1215

My little super blue samurai a few months ago

----------


## pearlheartgtr

My little guy, Jeremire Brody, that I got a little over 2 weeks ago. he was about the size of a quarter but he's nearly doubled since then. Took this pic literaly 5 minutes after getting him home (he still had the mud from the wholesaler's cup on him).



I know, there's coconut husk in the pic. I grabbed the wrong brick at the store but replaced it a day later with coconut fiber.

----------


## Samuel Little

My Little guy/girl sex is unknown right now had it a couple of months.The stare!!!..hypnotoad!!! lol the pic links to a bigger image or at least it should.

----------


## Pyru

Ticked off being put in her new tank.

I have a 1.5" cran, but it's having a tough time adjusting so I'm not going to mess with anymore than I have to.

----------


## GRABibus

Hi all,

my little _Ceratophrys ornata_. I have it since 3 weeks, and seems to be a female :

----------


## Brett

Peggy, my C. cranwelli x cornuta.

----------


## GRABibus

> Well Pacou has a new Neighbor s/he is named Arrow cause s/he tries to eat me every time I feed her so attitude where Pacou is calm and quiet 
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



So nice frogs you have there...Especially the first one, incredible.
Is the second one a _cranwelli mint green_ morph ?

----------


## Pyru

Update on my ornate. Shes a beast for her age and won't hesitate to bite anything that makes a quick movement.

----------


## Pyru

My little cranwelli. She likes to splash all the water out of the bowl after I go to bed. Makes twice as my ornate thats twice the size.
URL=http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/Fuzz/media/20150629_200443_zpsnyxrs3th.jpg.html][/URL]

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Snappi13

----------


## chrissy1k

their all beautiful

----------


## Xavier

> My little cranwelli. She likes to splash all the water out of the bowl after I go to bed. Makes twice as my ornate thats twice the size.
> URL=http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/Fuzz/media/20150629_200443_zpsnyxrs3th.jpg.html][/URL]


Beautiful! I did not know that the cranwelli pac-mans could be so red!

----------


## Pyru

It's reddish brown, but that bright red hue is from the infrared on the ornatas tank. They're pretty standard issue, but I like them.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Cory

He is a nice Cranwelli, if you want to see some really nice cranwelli colour morphs check out the frog ranch website. They have some really nice ones on there.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

Still, I think I just found my dream pac-man frog morph...

----------


## Pyru

> He is a nice Cranwelli, if you want to see some really nice cranwelli colour morphs check out the frog ranch website. have some really nice ones on there.


You think he? I was thinking she, but wanted a male.  Frog ranch has nice morphs, but my eyes are set on a caatinga from mikes. I like the natural looking variety to be honest. My favorite is cornuta, but I'm still honing my skills a little more before I get one. Thats me though, not downing anyone else's preference.

----------


## Cory

I always just say he when referring to someone elses frog, just a habit I guess. Im pretty sure my Cranwelli is female and I still call her he. L.O.L And yes I agree mikes has some nice looking pacmans. As far as I know the frog ranch doesn't sell individual frogs, he is more of wholesaler I believe and sells more to stores.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Emily

I just posted mine in the intro thing but here they are again  :Smile:  
Jabba 


Moonpie


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------


## joshua123

Just got my albino cranwelli 3 days ago  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Sherry

That is a very nice looking pac! You can see the nuptial pad (brown spot) on his 'thumb' in the second pic.  :Biggrin:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, joshua123

----------


## Cory

Wow that's quite the eye you got there Sherry. I would have never caught that unless you pointed it out. :Smile:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, joshua123, Sunshine

----------


## FantaTizer

[IMG]http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/27/7474751de18019845488169c0d08fd16.jpg[/IMG

This is my Dexter  :Smile:  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------


## Xavier

I can't see the attachment for some reason

----------


## FantaTizer

How about now?  :Smile:  this is Dexter!



Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Sunshine

----------


## Xavier

He is really cute!

----------


## FantaTizer

> He is really cute!


Thank you! He is a little cutie pie [emoji5] 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Drayvan

Some beautiful frogs on here!

Heres one of my fantasies, Bilbo



My other fantasy, Meyer



and my little albino, Oswald

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, FantaTizer

----------


## applebutter

This is my Wakka!

----------


## Morgan77

Hey this is my new pacman frog he's super cool and loves roaches haven't figured out a name for the little bugger though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FantaTizer

> Hey this is my new pacman frog he's super cool and loves roaches haven't figured out a name for the little bugger though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about Papa Roach? [emoji2] he is awesome though 

from Hannah

----------


## Drayvan

Oswalds getting big  :Smile:

----------

FantaTizer

----------


## Heather Lynn

[IMG]<a href="http://s1128.photobucket.com/user/heatherbunnyhop/media/11898521_10204680918490857_3118454737412810376_n.j  pg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m496/heatherbunnyhop/11898521_10204680918490857_3118454737412810376_n.j  pg" border="0" alt=" photo 11898521_10204680918490857_3118454737412810376_n.j  pg"/></a>[/IMG]

----------


## Beansthefrog

In the short time I've had Beans, its color has changed dramatically. Very cool to see (second picture is shortly after I got him and the first picture was only a few weeks ago). The difference of a couple months.

----------


## Xavier

Anyone else think we need some more photos? I'd love to see some more  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Evan Spies

> We breed so there is NO way to post ALL of the pics I have! But I will try to show an assortment of the animals we have and are breeding. The containers you are seeing are either soaking bins or feeding bins.
> 
> 
> First 2 pics are Pudding, our Main Male Breeder. Pics 3&4 are his mate Jello. All other photos are of their offspring.
> We have gotten 7 spawning from them in the last 3 years. 
> 
> Attachment 17659Attachment 17660Attachment 17661Attachment 17662Attachment 17663Attachment 17664
> Attachment 17665Attachment 17666Attachment 17667Attachment 17668
> 
> ...


Nice collection!

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Deanna

Do they all live together? I thought Pac Man frogs had to be separated.

----------


## EXOthusiast

Hi peeps!

Meet Tubby the albino C. cranwelli and my first amphibian member in the family [emoji196]





Sure hope to learn more about pacman and other frogs here in the forum [emoji2]

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

joshua123

----------


## hasunnyson

> Hi peeps!
> 
> Meet Tubby the albino C. cranwelli and my first amphibian member in the family [emoji196]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure hope to learn more about pacman and other frogs here in the forum [emoji2]
> ...


Tubby looks awesome! Welcome to the forum!

----------


## hasunnyson



----------


## Hisane

This is Chunky, my Ornate pacman, she is abou 3 1/2yrs old now!

----------


## Ryan

Beansthefrog - Wow, i almost mistook your second pic for a fbt!

----------


## Samiialexxis

> Here's Bulbasaur!
> 
> 
> He's named after;
> 
> Maybe I should've gotten a blue samurai :P


Haha well I am glad I am not the only one that thought of this - I almost named mine that!

----------


## DeborahCrowsey

Mr. Pacman and Kong





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Hypnofrog

----------


## DeborahCrowsey

> Haha well I am glad I am not the only one that thought of this - I almost named mine that!


He's so beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DeborahCrowsey

My new baby, Jade!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## November

My 1.5 -year old, Hjalmar. 

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk

----------

joonojoonho

----------


## sqrrlgrl

Here's one of my favorite recent pictures of Boca.

----------


## KekPriest

Tendy, had him/her about 2-3 weeks 1.5" long(diameter really) currently.

----------


## KekPriest

> Tendy, had him/her about 2-3 weeks 1.5" long(diameter really) currently.


Apparently my .jpg is not valid, including linking from imgur
http://i.imgur.com/NzdSrFC.jpg

----------

